# Happy Birthday Otaku!



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday and welcome to Geezerville!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, hope it's a great one.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy B'Day, just think one day closer to death


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hope you have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy B-Day Otaku! You'll soon blend in with your props 

Hope it's a good one and don't do anything I wouldn't and thats not saying much hehehe.

-TM


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, guys! My wife reminded me last night that I can now order meals from the senior citizen menu!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Otaku. The good news is we're both too old to die young!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Otaku. Don't listen to them. You are not old as long as you don't act your age! Fresh Young Minds!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Otaku!! I hope you enjoy a great day!*


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

A Very Happy Birthday!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a great Birthday.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Happy BDay!

You may old enough to order from th SC menu but at least it doesnt have to be pureed.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Have a scary good Birthday!

Edw


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday! You're one year closer to death! Congratulations! Weeeeeeee!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy birthday


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Otaku!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Boy! nobody has any pity on the ole folks... at least you have the whole week-end to party/ recouperate. Happy Birthday Hope its Great!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Otaku!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

*Happy B-Day*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

argggh I missed it. A belated Happy Birthday Gary !!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday !!*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...and yet, still another Happy B-Day!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Better late then never!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Otaku..have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happ Late Birthday!


----------

